# Deutschland 2011



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

After reading all the helpful information on here yesterday I thought I should contribute. We went to Poland, Auschwitz (even it has an Aire) and Krakow and the Czech Republic from Germany. 

Swchwarzwald. 

Loffingen / SP / Free / Grey & VE only. Horrible too far out the town and from the Lidl. 

Huffingen / SP / €5 pn / All facilities. Strom €1 - 8 hrs but lasts up to 24hrs. Nice town & great SP.

Schiltach / SP / Free / Strom Free/ 
Schiltach is right in the heart of Schwarzwald. The town itself is lovely with half timbered houses and is a treat to walk around especially at night. The SP is right by the river which has some unusual inhabitants bread eating fish that come to the banks for a bit Brot! Entry is easy to miss so turn right before the leather shop. The Bahnhof is two minutes walk and you can get the train to several or the neighbouring towns for a couple of Euros. Lidl is 10k though. This was one of our favourite places on our trip. 

Bad Wild Bad / €5 pn / Strom €0.50 pkwh
The SP was fine but the place felt like a Swiss Euthanasia town, we wouldn't go back. 

Stollhoffen / €8 / €0.50 pkwh
Our friends needed to be near Sinzheim so that's why we were here. It's on the grounds of a campsite and they do LPG there. 

Gernsbach - Wild. 
We couldn't get into the SP in the pleasant small town so headed out of it and found a parking area that was popular with dog-walkers. A German boy told us that you can stop anywhere in Germany for one night so no problem being there. 

Speilberg / Wild
Another parking area for walkers in the woods. Another nice town. No problem. 

Pforzeim / Wild
A lay-by on the way out the town fitted the bill, it was late and we were tired. 

Guglingen / Wild
Clocked a nice parking area off the road on the way into the town but continued into the town. We didn't like the SP so filled up with water and back to the P. Spent the weekend there. 

Althute / SP / €5 / All
A decent place to stop on en route to Bavaria. Euro relais type service point. 

Bayern (Bavaria)

Fussen / SP / €10 / Strom €2/day. 
Nice town. Great to wander about and near Nuschwanstein Castle. The Castle is very new and isn't worth the entrance fee and looks better from a distance. Take the horse and cart up though and walk down. 

Partenkirchen / Wild.
Wife accosted a German man who was very kind as we couldn't fine the SP. He owned a nearby hotel so let us stay in his car park, free. 


Einsidel at Walchensee / SP / €5 / Strom €1 - 1.5kwh
Nice SP. Popular. The man made lake is good but I wouldn't recommend the pedalos unless you are very fit. 

Bayrischzell / Wild
Could find anywhere to stop but asked if we could park overnight in a ski-resort car park. No problem. Beautiful area and the views from the van were superb. 

Winkelmoos / Wild
Same as the night before another ski resort car park. 

Winkel: Berchtesgaden. / CS / €13 pn + Tourist Tax. 
A gem of a site and a brilliant base for touring. The site does 7 for 6 and we arrived too early as the Eagles Nest wasn't open for another week. The biggie with this site is the visitors card which gives you free public transport in the region and discounts on many tourist attractions. We took trips Free to Konigsee which was a good day out, a cable car up Austria's Untersberg, a day trip to Salzberg (€4 bus fare as it's not in the region) which was good but the guided tour was a rip off at €100 for four as all the girl talked about was chocolate. The Salt Mines a good day out for a family. The town of Bercheesgaeden itself is nice and do good Pizza. When the Eagle's nest did open it was brilliant and the views are amazing, I was uncomfortable with the Dokumentation place at the the car park there, it felt too Nazi for me my wife disagrees with me though. You can take the bus free along the Rossfeldstrasse (toll road) too which is said to be stunning. There was some confusion about whether is was open or not when we were there so we didn't get to do it but take it if you can. Berchtegaden is another favourite of ours. We ended being there for almost two weeks and cost just over €200. However the visitor card must have saved us €100 and we never had to move the van once in a fortnight. There's a Lidl 100 metres from the bus station.

Obersee / SP/ €8 / Strom €2/24hrs
Nice town beautiful private SP on farmland near the family home. This all made up for the nasty old git at the nuddie beach reception which I didn't get on. Man did he get a mouthful of what I think are the best worst in the English language.

Walfratshausen / CS / €22.
This was expensive but I wanted to see BMW and Munchen so didn't care. The train/bus/underground ticket got us on to all the public transport we needed for the whole day for €5 each. Wake up Britain!!! We kept is short as it was so expensive but the town was nice.

Passau / SP / Free / No services. 
Passau is a beautiful town situated at an unusual point that brings three European rivers together including the Danube (which isn't blue). The SP is bordering on acceptable and for the first time I felt like I was gambling leaving it, it was OK though. It's only €2 return by bus into town. 

Moosbach / SP/ €5 incl. Strom / Pay at tourist office. / All services. 
Nice town. Good night at the town hall put on by the local music school. SP is good if all on grass. Met some nice Germans there too who gave us lots of places to go. . 

Dresden / SP / €10.
What a cracking place. The city centre is just 10 minutes walk from the SP which is manned until about 22:00. The only things I knew about Dresden is what I had seen in a German film on Channel four and that it had been flattened in WWII, but you wouldn't know it. Friendly people and great staff at the SP. 

Berlin / CS /Grunheide / €15
Great people on this site, very friendly and a good laugh. However we arrived late in the evening, went to Berlin the next day and it was the day after we noticed that at the very least our pitch was crawling with ants, never seen so many. After they claimed out outside seats we decided to leave asap and without them. It's a shame because the people are great and site has a lot of potential. Berlin itself is all brand spanking new with ultra-modern buildings all built around the Brandenburg Gate. Berliners are said to be rude and arrogant according to the tour book we bought in Berlin but that wasn't our experience, they were friendly, chatty and helpful. Our bus tour guide Sabine, the vendor for the tour (even told us where in Scotland we were from) and the service we had in shops all contradicted this. We've been but we wouldn't go back. 

Trebel Nemitz / CS / €11
No doubt about the best and most genuinely friendly people we came across on our travels and that's not just the owners. Everyone on the site spoke to us and made us feel welcome. The people opposite us were leaving the day before us and as I filled the van up with water around the side a head popped round and a 'tcheusch' was offered. We only wanted a place to settle for the weekend and it was busy but they squeezed us in and we are glad that they did. We settled up on leaving and were offered 'ein gute fahrt'. We'd go back there again. 

Wolfsburg / SP / €10.
OK, it's all about cars but Wolfsburg was a treat. The SP listed in the Borg book was €10 a night. We arrived late on day one and did VW on day two. What a great tour, we had a bit on the bus (there's no air in it it's hard to breath) through the factory and around VW city (AutoStadt). The Museum has probably the greatest collection of cars from all over the world and even meine Frau enjoyed it. We spent a few hours in there and could have spent longer. Elsewhere in AutoStadt were just showrooms except for Lambourghini which was nothing but contrived nonsense. I expected as per the Borg book to be paying €10 per night but by the time we were leaving I was ready to pay €40 for our stay, the bill was just €6. I paid it and ran back to van and made a 0-60 sprint for the barrier, shoved the Automat card in and it let us out !!!! Auf weidersehen Golfsburg!

Alsfeld / SP / Free / € All services
We found this little place by chance. A beautiful little place and free parking. Good Greek restaurant . Our last weekend in Germany. 

SP = Stellplatz
Strom = Electricity.
CS = Camp Site..

We thought that the German road signs were the worst we have ever came across. Autobahns are good but local road signs are poor most of them being at the junctions with little or no advanced warning. 

We had some great experiences with the Germans the balance is tipped in their favour I think, Many approached us and told us good places to go etc. In Dresden I was out late at night having a smoke and an older man walked by our van, I nodded to acknowledge him, he said 'Wilkommen' I was surprised by this but replied with Danke. We even had Germans telling us jokes. We had never heard of 'goosegot' but it means hello good day etc but caught us out. 

We wish we had known about Pfande's, which we called pa-fandies. This is deposits on glass and plastic bottles and is itemised on shop receipts we didn't check ours initially and threw some out, You'll even see Germans raking in buckets for them! It seems €0.25 each is the norm. So if you have pafandies on your shop receipt keep the bottles you can identify them by an additional recycling sign. The shops have Pfandeautomat's for you to return the bottles and it give you a credit voucher and yes the glass goes in them too. 

My wife wasn't keen on going to Germany but we both thoroughly enjoyed it, we'll definitely go back. 

Keith.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Thanks for the update and list, very handy.
It would be great if you could enter them into the campsite database, some are already there but you could also update those entries with a quick review.



> We had never heard of 'goosegot' but it means hello good day etc but caught us out.


By the way its Grüß Gott or Gruss Gott and I think mainly used in southern Germany but I much prefer your version 

Pete


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gusgut.  

Thanks, haven't been in there but I'll give it go.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for that and all PJ says.
Gruss Gott is typically Bayern :wink:


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

From: http://en.allexperts.com/q/German-Language-1585/Gr-ss-Gott.htm

"The greeting "Grüß Gott" is not (as often mistakenly thought) the imperative to "greet god" - to which an unknowing outsider might be tempted to answer jokingly: "hopefully not too soon" ;-) - but rather the short version of "Es grüße dich Gott" = "May God greet/bless you".

You can answer by the same greeting "Grüß Gott", or also by "Dich auch" = "You too" (where "you" is in the accusative, i.e. in the sense of "(may he greet/bless) you too") or "Grüße dich auch" = "(May God) greet/bless you too"."

Simon


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks. I'll stick with Hallo or guten tag it's easier.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Keith
Did you place an order for your new BMW while you were there, we were there a few weeks ago really enjoyed the place and a good museum to boot.

Ron


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chausson said:


> Hi Keith
> Did you place an order for your new BMW while you were there, we were there a few weeks ago really enjoyed the place and a good museum to boot.
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron

No eh a bit short of cash the now so only had enough for a baseball cap  . I was well impressed with it but the factory tour was sold out for days so couldn't get in it. Did you order one? Did you see the M3 pick-up?

Keith


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

kc10 said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Keith
> ...


Hi Kieth
Na too much money for me but some nice motors there and the pick up was brill. What I really liked was that you can pick and choose what you want in/on your new car and the ease the staff put you at nothing was too much effort for them.
What we did buy was a new Mini bulldog the boss fell in love with it.
We did not do the factory either as it was the weekend.
Did you happen to go to Dachau it is only about 15 minutes from BMW, again that is a place to see to believe what went on.

Ron


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chausson said:


> kc10 said:
> 
> 
> > Chausson said:
> ...


You could get a demountable and bung it on the M3, that would be a serious Motorhome. Can't be bad, when do dyou get it?

No I didn't do Dachau. Germany's past is something that I would be interested in disgussing on here and I'm glad you brought it up. It's a delicate subject. What are your thoughts on it and how do you think the subject was handled?

Keith.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

My top tip for anyone thinking of visiting Germany for the first time is to download the Board Atlas files for your GPS. You can find the Autoroute version in the Downloads section on this site, Zoom out until you see the pushpins for the area you are thinking to visit and not how the stopovers are grouped in certain areas. These in our experience are the places of interest, it seems like the interesting places have set up stopovers to service the interest in attractions in their area. It is then quite easy to move to the next one if for some reason it does not suit. The larger towns will stock the Board Atlas in the W H Smith type bookshops and it is money well spent


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

kc10 said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > kc10 said:
> ...


Hi Keith
I meant a MINI bulldog [toy] not M3 it would have been nice though.
I don't think I would get involved in a discussion on Germany's past, I think it could be a very emotive subject to some so rather than upsetting people I'll not be drawn.

Ron


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fair point and probably right. 

Keith.


----------

